# My Digital Horse art



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

i really like it :-] your very talented and i got a question for ya its a little stupid but how do u draw an a computer???


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

I have an art program called gimp and I got myself a tablet. Most the time I do the original sketch on a piece of paper, scan it onto the computer and go from there. :]


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

oh okai i get it hehe smart


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

here is soping to do
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_7kAs3Z9Eyhw/TQvMoryWP3I/AAAAAAAAA4E/hS-bycCpihg/s1600/tanaikafootup.jpg


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think they are great! Love the one with the apple....and the loping one!! All three are fantastic tho!!!


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great work! Love it!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

A piece I did for my moms birthday.








​


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

They're awesome! Lovely job


----------

